# Trouble figuring out best technique for full color soft hand print



## lizaprin (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi I am trying to evolve my printing from 1-2 color into full color. We want an ultra soft hand as we use water based ink. We print 100% viscose and 95% rayon 5% spandex white and black shirts. The attached link will show you 2 examples of what I am going for. These have virtually no feel and I can't figure out how they did it? DTG? Can you do DTG on viscose?

easy rider • Spell & the Gypsy Collective


----------



## dldtg (May 20, 2014)

I don't think it's DTG. I've never been able to get anything that vibrant on a black shirt unless its a 100% cotton shirt. I use Brother printers, so perhaps the Epson based printers are better with poly shirts but I doubt it.


----------

